# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  đi tham quan bản lác mai châu giá rẻ

## ngamaichau104

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN GIÁ RẺ TẠI KHU DU LỊCH BẢN LÁC – MAI CHÂU – HÒA BÌNH. GIÁ CHỈ 10.000Đ/1K


- Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn tại trung tâm khu du lịch Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, gần các địa điểm tham quan như : chợ Mai Châu, Hang Chiều, Hang tối,

Bản Moong Koong, Bản văn… Nhà sàn rộng ở tối đa được 60 khách/1 nhà , phục vụ được 200 khách / ngày , thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông...) giá cả hợp lý

chỉ từ 10,000đ - 12000đ/ khach (tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- Phụcvụ ăn uống với các suất ăn ( 30,000đ, 35,000đ, 40,000đ , 50,000đ, 60,000đ.....) giành cho sinh viên, và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại ,giao lưu với đội văn nghệ của bản với các điệu múa mang đậm nét truyền thống như ( múa khăn, múa xòe, cồng chiêng. Nhẩy xạp…) phục vụ đồ đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, dê, gà đồi , ngan, hoẵng, ngô, khoai , sắn...), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.

Hãy liên hệ để được phục vụ ,và tư vấn.

Địa chỉ:
              Nhà sàn số 2 Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình 
             Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0975 641 304 ( C.Nga )
            Email  :   ngamaichau104@gmail.com

----------


## bongtam

di mai chau di dogn thi thick ....khong khi rat thick

----------


## congtydulich

> di mai chau di dogn thi thick ....khong khi rat thick


ý bạn là sao 2 mình hả

----------

